# muscle bike San Francisco giants theme bike...part 2 a.k.a. GIANTS MUSCLE



## Artweld (Sep 28, 2015)

Wanted to share a few more pics of this super build up theme bike.....any body have any thoughts on the manufacturing company of the frame.....not that it matters cause the name plate says SF...the giants trophy tour allowed us a great photo shoot with the 3 world series championship trophies.... We call this bike GIANTS MUSCLE.  P.S. anyone out there have a n.o.s. or near new chrome front fork crown cover.....thanks


----------

